
An Example of How to Plot Random Points on a 2x2 Learning Matrix - minimaxir
http://mimno.org/Matrix/
======
minimaxir
Context:
[https://twitter.com/StuartBuck1/status/1054469995776884737](https://twitter.com/StuartBuck1/status/1054469995776884737)

